# "Sculpting" a Yearling's Neck?



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So, Henny has an awkward neck. He naturally has a low head carriage and his neck looks fine then. But when he picks his head up, he looks like some kind of funky giraffe. :? So how can I work the muscles in his neck to where he can hold his head up higher without looking so awkwardly ewe necked? Keep in mind he is just a yearling so any workout regimen cannot have an impact on his joints. 

Normal Henny









Giraffe Henny


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You can put a neck sweat on him & lunge him, other than that, it's his confo, it's the way his long neck comes out at the top of his shoulder.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking about his confo, his neck ties in a little odd at his withers. But then again, some of that could be the lack of proper muscling. I don't wanna lunge him at such a young age and I think a neck sweat would make his neck even scrawnier. Hmmm... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I dunno, I think Lily could give Henny a run for his money with the yearling giraffe neck xD

I back Lily up hills. Every time she "gives" her head into her chest and rounds up her back, I release. It helps build the topline/base of the neck. Now she's very contientious about "dropping" or "giving" her head at pressure on the leadrope.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL! Henny is not alone! I soooo wish we had hills here, cause I'd be doing that in an instant. Too bad the land is flat in coastal Texas. :/ My dad has land in Kempner and it is literally a gently sloping hill. Wish I could used that place! Minus the cactus and tarantulas. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Is Henny gelded? I can't quite remember!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Strapping works pretty well. Though, I've never done it with a yearling before.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, he was gelded in January.

What is strapping? Never heard of that term before.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

his neck is set on that way. when he muscles out , in time, it'll be less noticeable. Be patient for him to grow up and fill out. Horses at that age are really awkward looking.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

:shock: noooooooooooo!!! Hes a yearling-- if you go ta doin things that youd do on a developed horse its askin for trouble! Its best to wait till hes mature to start worryin about things like that.. in my opinion.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty much what's going to happen Tiny. 

Haha don't worry Toto, never once have I said that I would be doing anything like that. I've stated multiple times that I won't be lunging him or sweating him :wink: I am just trying to get some knowledge about what IS safe for a horse his age to do. If he were a mature horse I would know what to do, but obviously those options are not safe or healthy for a boy his age.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> his neck is set on that way. when he muscles out , in time, it'll be less noticeable. Be patient for him to grow up and fill out. Horses at that age are really awkward looking.


This ^. Basically, his neck is the same length on the top and on the bottom...it's his natural born conformation. BUT, once he's in work, the topline will fill out and his neck will "look" different.


----------

